# Word Definition Site Please



## LoRain (Jul 2, 2007)

Hallo again,
 Somewhere on the internet I saw a place to read the terms used in bottle collecting, and such....does anyone know where I can find this again?  Thanks ....


----------



## capsoda (Jul 2, 2007)

Here ya go. http://bottleinfo.historicbottles.com/


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 2, 2007)

> we pretty much think we know it all.


 
 THINK??? think hell, i DO![sm=lol.gif]


----------



## LoRain (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info folks....


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 3, 2007)

> L H Thomas cone ink worth in aqua


 
 $50-$75 any more questions for the bottle master??? [][][]


----------



## capsoda (Jul 3, 2007)

You mean we don't know it all? [][&o][][:-]


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 3, 2007)

I know i know it all!! (just not about bottles)[]


----------

